# thoughts on a baby gift



## wynedot55 (Mar 21, 2009)

ok yall i have alot of time fore i have todo this.but im trying to decide if a cow is a good gift for a bull or heifer calf.knowing the baby wont ever know it has a cow till the cow is old.so is this a good or bad idea.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 21, 2009)

If you were to give a calf/heifer/cow are you going to keep all the offspring as the babies? If she were to have bull calves when they are sold will the money go into an account (maybe for college) for the baby? Same with the heifer calves, calves and so forth? Then you would be building up a nice college fund or herd for the child. Of course, what are the chances of the child wanting the herd when grown? And remember someone other than the baby would have to do the chores. This could get complicated if things are not set out from the start.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 21, 2009)

well as they live in the big city.i or the babies granpa would be taking care of the cow/heifer for them.an the money from calf sales would go into an account for the baby.heifers would be kept for their herd.an if they wanted to sell out.id be the 1 to buy them out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 21, 2009)

Then it could work. Just wanted to make sure you had thought things through. How would the parents to be feel about this?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 21, 2009)

i doubt they care what i do for the baby.because they both know where i put the farm an cattle in my life.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, 
I THINK!
You should give the baby a nice black Beefmaster bull!
AND, so the parents don't have to deal with it, you can just ship it to me, and I will take care of it for them!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 21, 2009)

the good black beefmaster is still out in the pasture.i have a cull beefmaster that will be hauled to the sale sun afternoon.when the cattle hauler shows up.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 22, 2009)

A cow, heifer, calf,exc. would be a great gift!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 22, 2009)

ill get him/her a cow as soon as i can.an im hoping its a him


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 22, 2009)

Lotsa farm families here put a registered one in the child's name very very early and by the time the child is 4H age, they have a whole show string!
Of course the parents do the work.
The bad part is when the child gets married and a good portion of the herd goes with them. We've had a few farm families lament that situation, but happily, because that gives the couple a good start.

We've also had some bitter divorce proceedings over cows in the county too. Who gets which cows?


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 22, 2009)

Why do hope it's a boy Wynedot?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 22, 2009)

because miss kutekitten i know how to buy for lil boys.an i dont know how to buy for lil girls.when my neices was lil id tell grandma how much to blow on them.this baby will never want to show his/her calves because they live in a big city.an wont get to see the cows but twice a year.


----------



## sparkles2307 (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the calf idea... but it'd be sad if the lil guy never got to see them!  I want to eventually have a cow (or two) for each of my boys and sell the calf each year and put the $$$ in thier college accounts.  Of course, DH says that if they were heifer calves he would have to trade me some of his bull calves for the sale barn cause it sticks in his craw to part with ANY heifer (we only have SO much pasture, eventually we have to part with some of them....)


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

well ill prolly get him a reg cow next year.an will keep all the heifer calves for him.we can carry 150 or 200 cows fairly easy.the sale of bull calves will go in a bank account for him.i really dont want him to go to collage.would like to see him leave the city an come to the farm when he is 18.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 24, 2009)

College wouldn't hurt even if he/she comes to the farm. There are many great degrees out there that would help on the farm especially where he/she won't be growingup on the farm.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

your right but i know to meny people that never use or quit using their collage degrees.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, that can be true. But in this hard world it would be nice for him/her to have something to fall back on.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

yes


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 24, 2009)

wynedot55, did you know my daughter is an Aggie... in Dairy Science, no less.  They don't have an dairy science program anymore.  It's a shame because the students actually ran the dairy there and made the decisions.
Of course, now she is married to the geek in San Antonio and never near a cow. But if she ever gets the opportunity!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 24, 2009)

my neice thats gonna have the baby is an aggie.


----------

